

Ask HN: How do I get people to "fan" my facebook page? - maxklein

I suck at branding to normal consumers. I have no idea what to do to engage the consumers in a way that will fan my facebook page, or they will follow my product on twitter.<p>Are there any techniques to get this to happen? Most of the users just don't care enough about my product to go that extra step. Short of changing the entire product, what steps could I take to somehow gain fans?
======
JacobAldridge
I'm just getting into Twitter for my business, and finding that as I give so I
do receive. Depending on your vision will determine how scalable this model is
- I'm shooting for 100 followers this week and 1000 by July 1st, and not all
of this will be doable at that scale.

1) Sent the first few tweets that explained who I and the company are.

2)I followed x number of people who looked interesting and relevant to my
business. Many of them followed back (very few auto-followed)

3) I installed TweetDeck to sit in the background when I'm online (and not in
do not disturb mode) - there are often questions or observations from someone
I follow that I can contribute to. I reply, and so far, most times I do they
tweet a thank you, and I get 2-3 signups within 10 mins from their followers.

4) When I get a new follower, I have a quick look at who they follow or who
follows them, for new leads to repeat Step 2.

5) Next step is to Direct message all new followers. In your case, that might
be linking to your Facebook page?

A note on Facebook pages - it takes me four clicks _after_ I log in to access
_my own_ fan page. The likelihood of me doing that for any other business?
Nil.

------
Watts
I have had success gaining fans for my Facebook page using Facebook ads. I
targeted my ad to people who fit my niche and I gained fans fairly quickly. I
also made sure to keep my fan page fairly active by posting there on a regular
basis.

~~~
allwein
That's the route I'm currently taking.

I had been running Facebook ads linking directly to my "Farmville Timer"
iPhone app on the app store. Then I realized I was getting no network affects
from that. So I set up a fan page and I'm now running ads asking people to
become fans. That way I'll also get noticed on people's walls and feeds.

~~~
mschaecher
Have you looked into running those ads actually in the game? I don't know how
they manage or outsource those ads though.

